# Airline travel



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm off tomorrow for a quick trip to Chicago / Springfield. I'm on American, which is an airline I rarely use. 

Normally I'm on United or Alaska. 

Little-known fact: United is an acronym for U're Not Intending To Eat Dinner?!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Have fun.  

If you get the chance hit the Lincoln Museum.  They opened it right before I left.  It's well worth the time.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

have fun and take a book light (if you plan on reading)... i was one a turbo-prop for a short jump... and they did not have the overhead reading light. I was not amused when coming home on them in the dark.

I have never flown United - are they decent? They are slightly cheaper than Frontier for an upcoming trip of mine, but not sure i want to try them (I love Frontier).


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I've flown United several times.  Lousy food, but no worries.  EXCEPT........ they frequently overbook flights.  Hope that they do.  And if they ask you if you mind getting bumped, jump on it.  Not only will they put you up in a hotel for the night until the next day, but you'll get a free round-trip voucher for any future flight you want to take.

(Or was that American....?  )


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sebat said:


> Have fun.
> 
> If you get the chance hit the Lincoln Museum. They opened it right before I left. It's well worth the time.


I would love to do that - my trip this week won't allow for it but hopefully there'll be another soon.

My one and only previous to Springfield, I did in fact go to the Lincoln gravesite. It's extremely reverent and so respectfully done. Words from his great speeches are on the inner wall of a circular hallway, and at the end of the path is his casket. I was really impressed by it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've flown United several times. Lousy food, but no worries. EXCEPT........ they frequently overbook flights. Hope that they do. And if they ask you if you mind getting bumped, jump on it. Not only will they put you up in a hotel for the night until the next day, but you'll get a free round-trip voucher for any future flight you want to take.
> 
> (Or was that American....?  )


I was making frequent trips to Reno via San Francisco and Seattle a few years ago, and it seemed about half of the time the United flight from SFO to RNO was overbooked. I scored three or four free round-trips during that period.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking it was United.  Not a bad deal, other than the wait and being crowded into an equally overbooked hotel.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I would love to do that - my trip this week won't allow for it but hopefully there'll be another soon.
> 
> My one and only previous to Springfield, I did in fact go to the Lincoln gravesite. It's extremely reverent and so respectfully done. Words from his great speeches are on the inner wall of a circular hallway, and at the end of the path is his casket. I was really impressed by it.


Oh well, maybe next time.

The Lincoln sights were the best part of living in Springfield. The tomb is beautiful.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I fly at least twice a month and my husband even more...The only airline that is almost always on time, and has friendly employees is Southwest.  The worst is US Air, followed by United and American.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have always been partial to Delta, but I am not traveling as much these days so who knows, maybe they've gone downhill. Especially now with the merger with Northwest  

When I was in Europe in September, I flew several times on Lufthansa. Oh my God, it was like the old days! Polite, friendly, they fed us...it made me realize how much the US airline industry has gone down the drain. 

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I fly at least twice a month and my husband even more...The only airline that is almost always on time, and has friendly employees is Southwest. The worst is US Air, followed by United and American.


I flew US Air last month and not only are they charging a bazzillion dollars to check your luggage....they are actually charging for WATER if you want a drink during the flight!!! I was stunned.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I flew US Air last month and not only are they charging a bazzillion dollars to check your luggage....they are actually charging for WATER if you want a drink during the flight!!! I was stunned.


The charging for everything really makes me mad.

I've never developed any airline loyalty. I use to be partial to whatever airline gave me the best price. Now you have to check on the hidden fee, too.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I fly American all the time.  I can't complain about them, they get you there and that is the whole point.  I may be prejudiced since I'm Platinum level and get early boarding.  Frankly I'd quit flying if I had to take United, the few times I have it was not good.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't remember all the flying experiences my family has had over the years, but I remember this: I do prefer flying with JAL (japanese airline) or Korea, but the flights are limited inside the US. (my family flies with them when we travel between LV/hawaii/japan) Southwest is okay, but I've only took quick one hour flights with them. I have taken extra luggage with me on the plane and it only costed me twenty-five bucks, which I hear isn't all that bad. (its was cheaper than sending all my stuff to the college.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Living in NE Houston and only 10 miles from Bush, we always flew Continental. Now that we are in the piney woods of East Texas and have a small airport, it is Ameriacan Express or nothing!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The last time I flew American (appreciate the extra leg room -- I'm 6' tall) was October '01.  On the Chicago - Orlando flight, I got bumped up from coach to first class.    Can't complain about that.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm on a business trip next week, Seattle to Washington DC (Dulles) , on United.  4 hours and 47 minutes.  At least I'll have my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I'm on a business trip next week, Seattle to Washington DC (Dulles) , on United. 4 hours and 47 minutes. At least I'll have my Kindle.


Whatcha comin' here for? We should SERIOUSLY have a DC area Kindlers Klub

ann


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I'm on a business trip next week, Seattle to Washington DC (Dulles) , on United. 4 hours and 47 minutes. At least I'll have my Kindle.


4.75 hrs does not seem long enough for that distance. Have you factored in time change?


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'm off tomorrow for a quick trip to Chicago / Springfield. I'm on American, which is an airline I rarely use.
> 
> Normally I'm on United or Alaska.
> 
> Little-known fact: United is an acronym for U're Not Intending To Eat Dinner?!


Harvey - I hope you have a successful trip. We will try to behave while you are gone.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I have a bone to pick with US Air...over the summer I flew from Newark, heading to Vegas. Unfortunately US Air never flew nonstop to Vegas from here but America West did prior to the merge. I loved AW...nice staff and you got a beverage and snack, plus they were always on time. My last trip out west was horrible....took me 13 1/2 hours door to door. I was so exhausted.

I was going to Vegas via Phoenix. As soon as we landed in Phoenix I turned on my phone to call DH to let him know I landed. My layover should have been about an hour. Anyhow, he left me to voice messages telling me that my connecting flight was cancelled. The kicker is that US Air called the HOUSE AFTER I was already in the air. Now what the heck am I supposed to do when I'm already in the air I ended up waiting for 4 hours for the next flight out...they never did give a reason for the cancellation and I knew it was cancelled before I called home because the gate was directly across from where I arrived and I actually stood there letting the message scroll by three times before it really hit me ;-ppp

Continental is notorious for being late or cancelling flights....paid extra to change my flight coming home from Toronto only to arrive 1 hour ahead of what my original flight was because of a two hour delay!!!!*


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to fly American (small airport and they were our only carrier, and was usually cpeaper to just do the flight all American instead of swtiching carriers on a layover), they were okay.  We now have a regional carrier, that only lets me book (through them) to a bigger airport - so i have more flexibility.

I really like Midwest, Hawaiian Airlines and Frontier.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

TM said:


> I used to fly American (small airport and they were our only carrier, and was usually cpeaper to just do the flight all American instead of swtiching carriers on a layover), they were okay. We now have a regional carrier, that only lets me book (through them) to a bigger airport - so i have more flexibility.
> 
> I really like Midwest, Hawaiian Airlines and Frontier.


I would love to give Hawaiian Airlines a try!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Angela said:


> I would love to give Hawaiian Airlines a try!!


They are really a great Airline.. and have the Aloha spirit. They rae my perferred carrier going to Hawaii, even if it means switching carriers at a layover


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> I would love to give Hawaiian Airlines a try!!


Come on over. Bring you air mattress, I only have one bed.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sebat said:


> Come on over. Bring you air mattress, I only have one bed.


Woo Hoo!! I have an air mattress!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Delta

Don't
Expect
Luggage
To
Arrive

I hope I never have to fly again with the way things are now.  I think they would confiscate my mighty bright light because it could be used to strangle someone with it's flexible neck.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Whatcha comin' here for? We should SERIOUSLY have a DC area Kindlers Klub


I used to live and work in Virginia, but when my wife got a job transfer to Seattle I was able to keep my old job by telecommuting. I'm just going back to see the company's new headquarters after they moved last month and review the design requirements for improvements to a database.



cat616 said:


> 4.75 hrs does not seem long enough for that distance. Have you factored in time change?


There are no headwinds flying West to East, so 4.75 hours should be right. (Leave at 7:38 AM PST and arrive at 3:25 PM EST.) Going back it is 6 hours against the headwinds.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Delta
> 
> Don't
> Expect
> ...


*Ironically, my suitcase made it to Vegas before I did and sat in holding for 4 hours *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vampyre said:


> Delta
> 
> Don't
> Expect
> ...


When I was working in Juneau, the airport would often get fogged in. Alaska Airlines would continue flying, while anybody flying Delta would wait and wait while their flights were canceled or delayed.

We decided then that DELTA stood for *Doesn't Ever Leave The Airport*.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My father flew for TWA in the days when thier transatlantic craft was the Lockheed Constellation. My first trip to Italy (as a 7-year-old) to visit the grandparents was spent mostly in the quarters down below berthed in with the off-duty crew (long range flights in those days often carried redundant crew to allow for FAA limitation of consecutive hours on duty). If I'm remembering correctly, total flying time was about 14 hour New York to Shannon, Ireland for a refueling stop, then another couple hours on to Ciampino in Rome. Then the 707 came into service and it was a direct flight New York to Rome in six or so hours! It was like a time warp!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The longest flight I've been on was from Seattle to Northern Japan. Took about 10 hours.


----------

